# Talk to me about Blue Cohosh and Castor Oil



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

I am looking at an induction if I don't have this baby in a week or two. I would much rather induce naturally than I would medically. Or at least try. I am due Oct. 4, and would like to try to 'induce' naturally at the end of next week (like the 26th of Sept) , when I will be 38wks 5 days, because I would probobly go in for medical induction on the 28th. I am currently taking a late pregnancy tonic (wish garden herbs), drinking tons of rrl tea, doing epo, etc.

Can someone talk to me about the use of blue cohosh, specifically has anyone used Wish Garden herbs B&B tincture? Or any B&B tincture (black and blue cohosh)? I am decently well versed in herbs, and I am comfortable w/ black cohosh in late pregnancy as a uterine toner, but am unsure about the blue.

What about trying castor oil?

Please no flames or reprimands for trying to naturally induce early. This is already tough for me, and I am trying to do the right thing for my body, my baby, and my family. Thank you for any help!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

here is a down loadable review of Blue Cohosh- it was done in Canada fairly recently and also has most of the info in it for you to decided if you think it is risky or not >>>>>> warning if you click on this link it will download the full text pdf>>>>>>>>>
www.cjcp.ca/pdf/CJCP07031ReviewF_e66-e73.pdf

I have used both types of inductions both B&B- giving about 10-15 drops of both every 15 minutes for 2 hrs or the castor oil 2oz what ever way you want to get that down divided smaller doses done frequently or capped up or in a float or warmed....- frankly I expect the castor oil to work much more often than the B&B-- there are some other herbs I have used like cotton root bark tincture that can produce contractions and acupuncture --sometimes there are delayed effects maybe they have increased the prostaglandins- I don't know, so a day or 2 after taking the stuff is when mom starts labor--
take care


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for the info and for the link to the study--I just read it, and boy will I not be going that route--just because I am not well-versed enough to be dosing myself w/ blue cohosh with the potential dangers involved!

Anyone have any other info on castor oil? Best way to take? Good stories?


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

At 41+ I started with B&B cohoshes for a day on a day off (my mw had the regimen all worked out). I'm a firm believer that it did nothing. I have used castor oil twice very successfully (almost too successfully- precipitous labors but easy births). However I did have a friend who tried castor oil before her dd and was just in intestinal distress for days. I think I took 1 oz mixed in a shake. The taste wasn;t nearly as bad as I anticipated but the consistency was kind of yucky.

I'm expecting to use it again in a few weeks...


----------



## littlebb (Apr 15, 2009)

I used Blue Cohosh tincture the day I hit 42 weeks. My midwife gave me a schedule of increasing doses over a period of about 6 hours. I felt some uterine contractions, but nothing stuck and it didn't seem to work.

That night, as a shot in the dark, I used Evening Primrose Oil capsules - inserting one vaginally before bed. Not sure if it was either of those or both, but I went into labor at 2:30 a.m. that night much to my surprise.

According to my midwife, your body won't take to the Blue Cohosh if it's not truly ready to go. I found the added benefit of BC tincture - it took my blood pressure down to pleasant levels (I suffer form high BP and it was elevating with each passing day, even on heavy medication).

If you'd like the schedule I followed with the tincture, I will be glad to send it to you if I can find it. My midwife also told me it's a lot more pleasant than castor oil, which she absolutely does not advocate (especially because it could dehydrate).


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried Blue Cohosh with my second pregnancy, and it didn't do anything. Nipple stimulation did-but it's one of those things that you basically have to be ready for labor fo it to work.

I'm not sure about your specific situation, but a medical induction "just because" can be easily declined before you're 40 weeks, "just say no!"

Good luck Mama! I hope you can get things going yourself!


----------



## mommabones (Apr 10, 2009)

I have no experience with the blue cohosh, I was advised against it since I have a history of weird heart stuff.

But I induced myself with castor oil when I was pregnant with my daughter, last October. I tried it once at 40 weeks, but half-heartedly. I took 2 ounces. Had some diarrhea, then steadily spaced contractions... they just didn't get any stronger. They fizzled out after 24 hours.

Fast forward to 41 weeks. My ripped cartilage is killing me, I'm desperate. I took 4 ounces with orange juice at 10 PM. I stayed awake until about 3 AM, unable to sleep but also a little anxious. Nothing was happening, not even diarrhea. I half woke up at about 6:15 AM with contractions, but I blew them off as my bowels getting ready to be irritated and tried to get some more sleep. Turned over in bed at 7:00 AM and felt a little "trickle-gush". Jumped out of bed and my water broke onto the carpet.

Had my daughter out and on my chest by 3:45 PM


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

After 3 days of labour with dd#2I did the cohosh route - Ive never been comfortable with castor oil...

I definitely felt different after taking it..I started taking it sunday afternoon...not to induce but in hopes of getting my contractions regular and more efficient. I wont say it worked - as I didnt have her until the Wednesday night - but I felt better..like it helped me make progress, I felt more positive and less angry about the situation...*shrug*


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

With my DS #2, I used HOMEOPATHIC blue cohosh, cimicifuga racemosa, in a 30c potency. I felt it was indicated as the leading remedy for false labor pains, which I was having a-plenty. It will do nothing if you are not ready. I went into a gentle labor at 39w4d. The only thing that made it more intense for me was nipple stimulation (really strong contrx). It is a very safe way if the cohoshes are appealing to you.

Good luck!


----------

